# Wyoming Doe/Fawn Antelope



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been trying to do some searching on wy fish and game, but I've had a hard time finding clear answers. I think it'd be a blast to go after antelope this fall if I'm able to and I noticed that a non-res tag is only $34 bucks... I'm assuming there is a license to purchase but I couldn't really find anything. Is it worth trying to go after or can it be pretty hard to fill a tag? I've heard the big issue can be finding public land at times. I'm definitely willing to look over maps and do some homework on an area (preferably closer to ut) but I could use a jump start! Any advice would be great!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Need a conservation stamp too. Around 12 bucks. You can make it any kind of hunt you want. Super easy - like drive down I80 take any exit and whack one. To doing a long stalk or using a bow etc. Go on sale in July I think. Have fun.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

hunting goats in wyoming is as hard as you want to make it. your hunt can last less than an hour or several days depending on what you want to do. the hardest part is getting a hold of a tag in a unit that is near the utah border. i have a hard time driving 5+ hours just to shoot a doe. but if its what floats your boat, more power to ya!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I don't know too much about units that typically have leftover tags, but for doe fawn I have few units that in the draw you have a 99.% of drawing every year...and they are about a 3 hour drive from UT county. On those, my doe hunt goes as follows: If only I have two tags---wake up at 3 am on the opener, drive. Hit the area just about light, pull off onto a dirt road in a WMA, find a tall hill, look. Find antelope, determine which herd is closest. and roughly 9 am I am back on the road home with two does. If a second shooter is involved(this year is my wife's first time she wanted only 1 tag...) that will depend on their shooting abilities. Typically I am always home by noon if the group has less than 6 tags....the few times that we have had more than this, we get home around dark. 
So, if you want a fun, laid back hunt with kids/hunting newbies/etc, you have found the jackpot! I would just cruise the draw odds on the wyoming game and fish site, look for what units are noted as mostly private(even then, just contact landowners and for does they almost always let you on free of charge---just be sure to give them your landowner voucher as they can send that in for $$).


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

johnnycake brings up a good point. Many of Wyoming's landowners are happy to see the antelope herd thinned out some. 

And if you are hunting private land or leased public land in Wyoming please find the time to give your landowner voucher slips to the owner/lessee. This gesture of goodwill builds good hunter/landowner relationships.

You can find the owner by simply Googling "Wyoming" and then "maps" and then the name of the county you will be hunting in. Try "Uinta County", it's pretty neat.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

If I don't end up drawing a cow elk tag, I think this may be the route to go... I've always wanted to go after antelope and I think this would be a great way to get into it. I have a sister that will have her hunters ed completed soon and this would be a great way to get her started off!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Make sure you know whose land you are hunting on. Some units don't have very much public land. Research the unit you are thinking of hunting.


----------

